# Marrying a white woman > All



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Title, thought ?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jan 31, 2021)

most people are too obsessed with achieving something than just doing what they want
we are just going to die anyways


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just cuck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 31, 2021)

Toth's thot said:


> Just cuck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> most people are too obsessed with achieving something than just doing what they want
> we are just going to die anyways


let me create some polemics bro. i agree but just play the game


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

i though you said no race mix


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 31, 2021)

No


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Toth's thot said:


> Just cuck yourself


what if she pious, virgin, HQNQ, submissive, gl, young, high IQ, sentient, sensitive ? 
@personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Jan 31, 2021)

Marriage is very cucked


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> what if she pious, virgin, HQNQ, submissive, gl, young, high IQ, sentient, sensitive ?
> @personalityinkwell


then its good

good luck finding one past middle school


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 31, 2021)

@sytyl @curryslayerordeath


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> i though you said no race mix


white women are richer wealth wise tho, what if u want to be betabuxed once you become gl?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Title, thought ?


white women are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> white women are retarded


they'r rich tho, ideal for reverse betabux.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Title, thought ?


Depends


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> white women are richer wealth wise tho, what if u want to be betabuxed once you become gl?


but it's still racemixing if you're not white isn't that bad thing idk


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Depends


je rigole je troll juste voir ce qui se passe.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> they'r rich tho, ideal for reverse betabux.


you have to be 6.5 PSL + to be reverse betabuxx


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> but it's still racemixing if you're not white isn't that bad thing idk


if she share the same faith it's fine as exception as i said.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Jan 31, 2021)

@Subhuman trash our point proven again


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> you have to be 6.5 PSL + to be reverse betabuxx


few surgeries and we there with some luck. everymale deserve reverse betabux.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> je rigole je troll juste voir ce qui se passe.


Je me disais que c'était bizarre aussi


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

yes, if white woman, pink nipple and vagene is your thing, yes definitively.
but don't forget to clean her ass after every and each poo she does, to clean her millions of others men semen in her eventho it won't go away ever, have babies that look like more the combiniaison of all her exes rather than you, having her not pairing bond w u, and comparing u to others. letting her having very liberal modernist behaviours in clothes, friends etc. having her divorcing you and getting away w your money.
yes


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 31, 2021)

guess OP´s ethnicity roulette


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> what if she pious, virgin, HQNQ, submissive, gl, young, high IQ, sentient, sensitive ?
> @personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> yes, if white woman, pink nipple and vagene is your thing, yes definitively.
> but don't forget to clean her ass after every and each poo she does, to clean her millions of others men semen in her eventho it won't go away ever, have babies that look like more the combiniaison of all her exes rather than you, having her not pairing bond w u, and comparing u to others. letting her having very liberal modernist behaviours in clothes, friends etc. having her divorcing you and getting away w your money.
> yes


but they have wealth, and reverse betabux >> all


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> but they have wealth, and reverse betabux >> all


Srs?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Srs?


yes they very very rich


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 31, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> guess OP´s ethnicity roulette


He’s Arab and Nigerian


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Srs?


Is pink nipple and vagene bad?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Title, thought ?


Water is wet statement. Marrying white is the best thing you can do as an ethnic to finally be considered somewhat normal. Better yet my children will have it easier since they have 50% superior genes.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s Arab and Nigerian


i have the burden of the arab male, and the black male in me, white people have to give me some compensation, i'm human after all.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

only reason to marry a white woman is so kids can be mulatto and gl. They age like shit, and Im more attracted to asian, black, mulatto, ARAB women. Literally all I can think of


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Water is wet statement. Marrying white is the best thing you can do as an ethnic to finally be considered somewhat normal. Better yet my children will have it easier since they have 50% superior genes.


what if i'm considered "normal" already but just want to reverse betabux?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> i have the burden of the arab male, and the black male in me, white people have to give me some compensation, i'm human after all.


Source?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> only reason to marry a white woman is so kids can be mulatto and gl. They age like shit, and Im more attracted to asian, black, mulatto, ARAB women. Literally all I can think of


white women have iq, sentient, and money tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Source?


Evian


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> white women have iq, sentient, and money tho


Proofs?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Proofs?







Enuf said


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> View attachment 956994
> 
> Enuf said


Are ethnic women more sentient?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just get starfish sex, cheated on and divorce raped theory


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> white women have iq, sentient, and money tho


I can make my own money and have my own iq. WW are most likely to cheat . And Asian and african girls in the west are higher IQ


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Are ethnic women more sentient?


don't hijack my thread


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> And Asian and african girls in the west are higher IQ


proof?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> only reason to marry a white woman is so kids can be mulatto and gl. They age like shit, and Im more attracted to asian, black, mulatto, ARAB women. Literally all I can think of


how many mulattos are even goodlooking

braziliaj users here said mutts were ugly


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 31, 2021)

White women are the new poison apple

Juicy on the outside, rotten on the inside.
Sent to tempt us.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> how many mulattos are even goodlooking
> 
> braziliaj users here said mutts were ugly


1 ? idk why non caucasoid racemix tbh this thread is about same specie people


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> White women are the new poison apple
> 
> Juicy on the outside, rotten on the inside.
> Sent to tempt us.
> ...


but they got Money and IQ?


----------



## Copeful (Jan 31, 2021)

best to stick to ur own race for marriage
cultural differences can be hard to overcome


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> but they got Money and IQ?


I got money and IQ I don't need it


----------



## spark (Jan 31, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> you have to be 6.5 PSL + to be reverse betabuxx


depends on her looks

it's often enough to be slightly above average + great manipulator for that


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> how many mulattos are even goodlooking
> 
> braziliaj users here said mutts were ugly


In America literally all mulattos are attractive. Havent seen one ugly mulatto in my life. Mulatto is ideal pheno in America ask @looksmaxxer234 



streege said:


> proof?


walk into any top 10 university. All the blacks are African immigrant and half the population is Asian. They need affirmative action to get whites in equal numbers jfl


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

East Asian women have higher IQ, age better, might be better (=demanding which is good because I'm not demanding at all) mothers and might have better values than most white females. 

In the US Asian females earn more than white women.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> In America literally all mulattos are attractive. Havent seen one ugly mulatto in my life. Mulatto is ideal pheno in America ask @looksmaxxer234
> 
> 
> walk into any top 10 university. All the blacks are African immigrant and half the population is Asian. They need affirmative action to get whites in equal numbers jfl


i havnt seen many mulattos so idk but if that was the case then brasilians should be better looking


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> best to stick to ur own race for marriage
> cultural differences can be hard to overcome


what if she can reverse betabux?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> i havnt seen many mulattos so idk but if that was the case then brasilians should be better looking


that's cope tbh, yes gl mulattos have top tier smv BUT, they need to be attractive, most are ugly pretty hardly


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 31, 2021)

if you want iq and wealth just marry a jewish woman


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> i havnt seen many mulattos so idk but if that was the case then brasilians should be better looking


nah theyre mixed with Native Americans, not just white and black or asian and black like American mulattos.Not the same genetic combo at all.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> if you want iq and wealth just marry a jewish woman


This is a good option, but your sons will be mutilated.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> East Asian women have higher IQ, age better, might be better (=demanding which is good because I'm not demanding at all) mothers and might have better values than most white females.
> 
> In the US Asian females earn more than white women.


Big if tru


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> I can make my own money and have my own iq. WW are most likely to cheat . And Asian and african girls in the west are higher IQ


@lutte based?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> walk into any top 10 university. All the blacks are African immigrant and half the population is Asian. They need affirmative action to get whites in equal numbers jfl


big if tru, thought? @curryslayerordeath


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> big if tru, thought? @curryslayerordeath


source: Ive been to almost every top 10 university and attend one of them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> if you want iq and wealth just marry a jewish woman


bro it's a satire/parody thread. Funny how most fall for it. But tbh reverse betabux can be good if you have no issues with beeing the poor one. Hard for me to accept a woman taking care of me ngl, need to have little pride.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte based?


Ye I want a high class african gf tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> source: Ive been to almost every top 10 university and attend one of them


here in top tier ones, there are virtually no asian or african tbh, so idk about the US.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2021)

spark said:


> depends on her looks
> 
> it's often enough to be slightly above average + great manipulator for that


Manipulation to keep a woman is not gonna make you happy in the long term.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> here in top tier ones, there are virtually no asian or african tbh, so idk about the US.


You're arab? whats your pheno? Im arab too but have white pheno


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ye I want a high class african gf tbh


>sweden


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> You're arab? whats your pheno? Im arab too but have white pheno


darker than you tbh, but can fraud med on good days.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Big if tru


Which part? It's well known that Asians in the US earn well.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> here in top tier ones, there are virtually no asian or african tbh, so idk about the US.


almost all top 10 universities are in the US soooooooooo


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> almost all top 10 universities are in the US soooooooooo


on a serious note, it's not linked to affirmative action? It's genuinely their iq/knowledge? 
@curryslayerordeath keeps on crying on about that indian r getting muh cucked in the us due to affirmative action vs black etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> East Asian women have higher IQ, age better, might be better (=demanding which is good because I'm not demanding at all) mothers and might have better values than most white females.
> 
> In the US Asian females earn more than white women.


Just risk having incel son theory


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Which part? It's well known that Asians in the US earn well.
> 
> View attachment 957015


But are they sentient as white too ? Like not only the calculatory approach.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Just risk having incel son theory


My superior genes will take care of that "problem".


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> In America literally all mulattos are attractive. Havent seen one ugly mulatto in my life. Mulatto is ideal pheno in America ask @looksmaxxer234
> 
> 
> walk into any top 10 university. All the blacks are African immigrant and half the population is Asian. They need affirmative action to get whites in equal numbers jfl





whiteissuperior said:


> source: Ive been to almost every top 10 university and attend one of them


blacks have an INSANE affirmative action boost given to them in everything jfl: education, careers, social status, etc. 

some dumbass regular black will get the same opportunities as a very smart white guy or a borderline genius south/east asian, thats just how it is. jfl @ blacks claiming "we're equally as talented as whites n asian" then requiring every possible advantage just to still be nothing compared to them


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> >sweden


Problem?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Just risk having incel son theory


tbh this risk incel is cope, if we talk about looks because there are 0 virtual certainty of your kids to be gl, it's all about probabilities, issues of racemixing are of different categories than looks.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Problem?


for you yeah


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 31, 2021)

disagreed, you shouldnt focus on skin color when it comes to matters like that. not to mention white people tend to age very badly.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> on a serious note, it's not linked to affirmative action? It's genuinely their iq/knowledge?
> @curryslayerordeath keeps on crying on about that indian r getting muh cucked in the us due to affirmative action vs black etc.


Affirmative action hurts asians, because they perform so well. Without affirmative actions, all top 10 universities would be 60% asian or more. Affirmative action helps african immigrants, but they outperform whites in school anyway in hs


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> But are they sentient as white too ? Like not only the calculatory approach.


Who cares? A relationship is a relationship.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> blacks have an INSANE affirmative action boost given to them in everything jfl: education, careers, social status, etc.
> 
> some dumbass regular black will get the same opportunities as a very smart white guy or a borderline genius south/east asian, thats just how it is. jfl @ blacks claiming "we're equally as talented as whites n asian" then requiring every possible advantage just to still be nothing compared to them


why are you a racist indian male in the west, and a racist indian male in india by beeing brahmin too?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> My superior genes will take care of that "problem".


My dad is gl yet I look 100% asian cause of dominant genes


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> blacks have an INSANE affirmative action boost given to them in everything jfl: education, careers, social status, etc.
> 
> some dumbass regular black will get the same opportunities as a very smart white guy or a borderline genius south/east asian, thats just how it is. jfl @ blacks claiming "we're equally as talented as whites n asian" then requiring every possible advantage just to still be nothing compared to them


retarded take so I wont decrease my post to rep ratio by responding to this in a 10 reply argument


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> My dad is gl yet I look 100% asian cause of dominant genes


Just kpopmax then. Easy.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> why are you a racist indian male in the west, and a racist indian male in india by beeing brahmin too?


im not racist jfl

@whiteissuperior can prob attest, the difference between how smart u have to be as an asian/white vs as a black to get the same results (in the US) is completely fucked


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> retarded take so I decrease my post to rep ratio by responding to this in a 10 reply argument


what? i agreed with u lol...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> disagreed, you shouldnt focus on skin color when it comes to matters like that. not to mention white people tend to age very badly.


but they are angel caming to earth bro it's not skin color, it's difference in essence.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> im not racist jfl
> 
> @whiteissuperior can prob attest, the difference between how smart u have to be as an asian/white vs as a black to get the same results (in the US) is completely fucked


cope you'r the most raciiisss out of every cow dung worshipper i know of among brahmahn


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

Stick to your own race nigga

plenty of gl girls

ethnics here worship white women like crazy


*most likely none of you ever gonna get one especially with the fob mindset of worshipping them, so stfu and just marry a gl ethnic woman instead

plus they age like shit*


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> what? i agreed with u lol...


affirmative action helps blacks sure,but just look at the shit the average black has to go thru to acheive the same results a white or asian gets academically. 

Being ostracized by his peers for being smart.
Being told he is a lame for doing good and his peers trying to pull him down like crabs in a barrell.
Being told he "thinks hes white" for doing good in school.
Growing up poor and in the hood. 
Shittier schools and teachers, even than equally poor white people

Whereas doing good and school for Asians and some whites is praised and pushed from birth,

For the average black in America, acheiving half of what the average Asian kid acheives is an equal accomplishment


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Stick to your own race nigga
> 
> plenty of gl girls
> 
> ...


bro wdym? white WOMEN ARE ANGEL COMING FROM ABOVE TO US ANTS;
@ShitLife thought?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

gl people always stick to their own race

this is the average white woman dating an ethnic or black





and inb4 muh tinder

slaying is for degenerates anyways and disgusting

finding loyalty=all


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> affirmative action helps blacks sure,but just look at the shit the average black has to go thru to acheive the same results a white or asian gets academically.
> 
> Being ostracized by his peers for being smart.
> Being told he is a lame for doing good and his peers trying to pull him down like crabs in a barrell.
> ...



ok nvm, i couldnt disagree more with you, but idc enough to argue

jfl @ them needing an additional boost bc of their dogshit anti-intellectual culture and lower average intelligence, hurting asians/whites for no reason. if literally every other part of life is played at an equal playing field, why are academia/industry prospects the only part that needs to be equalized? utterly retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> gl people always stick to their own race
> 
> this is the average white woman dating an ethnic or black
> 
> ...


but @Moggy said mixed kids with pakistani dads are the most gl on earth per study.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> gl people always stick to their own race
> 
> this is the average white woman dating an ethnic or black
> 
> ...


Agree but she is probably better than the average ethnic dating white woman.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> But are they sentient as white too ? Like not only the calculatory approach.


imo middle easterners are more sentie


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> but @Moggy said mixed kids with pakistani dads are the most gl on earth per study.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> gl people always stick to their own race
> 
> this is the average white woman dating an ethnic or black
> 
> ...


blonde blue eyed queen


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> imo middle easterners are more sentie


this thread was satire ngl. Imagine believing modern female that whites are the epitome are the most sentient among women, when they are the most prone to alienation that is a proof of low awareness.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ok nvm, i couldnt disagree more with you, but idc enough to argue
> 
> jfl @ them needing an additional boost bc of their dogshit anti-intellectual culture and lower average intelligence, hurting asians/whites for no reason. if literally every other part of life is played at an equal playing field, why are academia/industry prospects the only part that needs to be equalized? utterly retarded.


lower than average IQ, maybe, doubt it tho, but if thats all it was fuck their boost. BTW affirmative action helps white ppl jfl. Only hurts asians jfl. 

But I believe a black who is good enough to overcome their anti intellectual culture and acheive academic success deserves a boost


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 957043


it's the kids he got with her? man they are repulsive.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> it's the kids he got with her? man they are repulsive.


yeah
imagine being mogged by your own dad

*sad thing is their mom also had good bones 
so did their dad
yet they never inherited them*


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> this thread was satire ngl. Imagine believing modern female that whites are the epitome are the most sentient among women, when they are the most prone to alienation that is a proof of low awareness.


quiet


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> ok nvm, i couldnt disagree more with you, but idc enough to argue
> 
> jfl @ them needing an additional boost bc of their dogshit anti-intellectual culture and lower average intelligence, hurting asians/whites for no reason. if literally every other part of life is played at an equal playing field, why are academia/industry prospects the only part that needs to be equalized? utterly retarded.


Agree
hood Niggers always act like hood niggers
it's in their blood


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jan 31, 2021)

Asian wonen >>> white women


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> yeah
> imagine being mogged by your own dad
> 
> *sad thing is their mom also had good bones
> ...


that's why it's funny to say anything related to looks for your hypothetic offspring, there are literally no certainty.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Agree
> hood Niggers always act like hood niggers
> it's in their blood


that's specist!


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> Asian wonen >>> white women


are you asian bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> quiet


you'll breed with african from the jungle of africa, so why bother?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> you'll breed with african from the jungle of africa, so why bother?


idfk but ur racist and i don't like it


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> are you asian bro?


No but they are more trad


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> Asian wonen >>> white women


Yeah and I just learned that In the US median weekly earning of Asian women > white men (not just > white women) so Asian foids are good for reverse betabuxing too. Not sure why anyone would prefer white women unless scared of his genes being dominated by foids genes.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just marry a white woman and make mogger kids bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fuckmachine said:


> No but they are more trad


depends, but as long as you look for faithful and trad women that r also virgin, you'r bzed


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> Just marry a white woman and make mogger kids bro
> View attachment 957049


feels good to mog these mutt without value and morals while beeing pure blooded.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> but they are angel caming to earth bro it's not skin color, it's difference in essence.


*i see you are pajeetmaxxing, based and pajeetpilled*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> feels good to mog these mutt without value and morals while beeing pure blooded.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> idfk but ur racist and i don't like it


fuck you to try to take me srs on a thread i made for fucking satire. you'r not funny, nerdic


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Jan 31, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> white women are retarded


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


>


tbh a relative showed me an angelic looking virgin, young and high iq kurd that fogs 99/100 of women here, and this girl too by far imo, brb finishing studying.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> fuck you to try to take me srs on a thread i made for fucking satire. you'r not funny, nerdic


do you think I don't get the joke? saddens me ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> *i see you are pajeetmaxxing, based and pajeetpilled*


pajeets and pakis should stick to gl pajeetas or gl paki women


only white woman looking at an ethnic for ltr is fat and uggo

i've seen it myself


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> do you think I don't get the joke? saddens me ngl


it's over i'm intjcel maxxing


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> lower than average IQ, maybe, doubt it tho, but if thats all it was fuck their boost. BTW affirmative action helps white ppl jfl. Only hurts asians jfl.
> 
> But I believe a black who is good enough to overcome their anti intellectual culture and acheive academic success deserves a boost


affirmative action inherently hurts someone to benefit another group, so when blacks benefit from it, asians are hurt _bad. _i think its a very stupid idea to solely have these boosts in place, while ignoring all the other categories where theres an uneven playing field (for example, u dont see asians crying about why they arent represented in the NBA or in the music industry...).

also theres the edge case of lower income asians being fucked while high income blacks still receive a boost, which applies quite often. if anything, affirmative action should be based on income, not arbitrary racial groupings.



brbbrah said:


> Agree
> hood Niggers always act like hood niggers
> it's in their blood


broooo us hood niggas was mad talented mathematicians n scientists n shit bruh. we wuzzz ceos before those damn whiteboys put us in shackles. we juss need some reparations and we be back up there with those cumskins and shitskins and squint eyed yellow niggas running everying cuhz.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> pajeets and pakis should stick to gl pajeetas or gl paki women
> 
> 
> only white woman looking at an ethnic for ltr is fat and uggo
> ...


but their fart smell flowers, and sound like classical musical tho....


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


>


@streege is it ok for me to marry her if I revert?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 31, 2021)

While white cucks cope with chinks we fuck their women


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> @streege is it ok for me to marry her if I revert?


yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> pajeets and pakis should stick to gl pajeetas or gl paki women
> 
> 
> only white woman looking at an ethnic for ltr is fat and uggo
> ...


from my experience pakistani dudes dont go out of their way for other women. and if they are then theyre ethnic like moroccan or turkish. whats it like in your experience?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> yes


is she kurdish or arab? she doesn't look darker than the average french ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> from my experience pakistani dudes dont go out of their way for other women. and if they are then theyre ethnic like moroccan or turkish. whats it like in your experience?


this is in Canada
rare though
most pakis stick to their own race ike you said
but there was this paki nigga who got a chance to marry an htn 18 yr old jb

he refused and is now dating a fat white woman


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> is she kurdish or arab? she doesn't look darker than the average french ngl


she is kurd from turkey jfl, very dark looking but cute features.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> this is in Canada
> rare though
> most pakis stick to their own race ike you said
> but there was this paki nigga who got a chance to marry an htn 18 yr old jb
> ...


18 yo was paki?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> 18 yo was paki?


yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

this is how look like the gl kurd here - obviously less frauded - 
@lutte


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> yes bro


deserved, what a low iq


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> this is in Canada
> rare though
> most pakis stick to their own race ike you said
> but there was this paki nigga who got a chance to marry an htn 18 yr old jb
> ...


i forgot you were in canada, there is a bigger number of pakistanis over there. here there are only 35k pakistanis or so. that guy is extremely retarded btw. imagine being that low iq.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> affirmative action inherently hurts someone to benefit another group, so when blacks benefit from it, asians are hurt _bad. _i think its a very stupid idea to solely have these boosts in place, while ignoring all the other categories where theres an uneven playing field (for example, u dont see asians crying about why they arent represented in the NBA...).
> 
> also theres the edge case of lower income asians being fucked while high income blacks still receive a boost, which applies quite often. if anything, affirmative action should be based on income, not arbitrary racial groupings.
> 
> ...


never said AA was perfect. But youre on a blackpill forum. You know social conditioning mogs all. I know a few rich black kids at ivies. Not many tho, most are just poor or African.

Yes the edge case of rich black kids and poor asians is bad. But also social conditioning, a lot of middle class black kids I wentt to school with had to act like degenerate hoodniggers to get in. THe culture is such shit that being black alone is already such a huge handicap that Id say being black alone and having a family that makes 100k is equivlanet to being white and making 30-45k. 

But yea its obviously not a perfect system and it needs to be adjusted, I just believe that being black and having to deal with that degen culture itself is in need of a boost, some of that boost should obviously be taken away if you're rich, not black american ...etc. But still deserve a boost. 

Also something you're not understanding:

A lot of the black kids at top schools are there for sports.
Less than 5% of these school's population is black, and actually hispanics make up a much larger percent. Assuming that 20% of the kids are there for sports, and half of the remaining wouldnt have gotten in if white, only 2% of these spots go to black kids who are getting in undeserved. 

Most states banned race based affirmative action and they still allow gender based (white women always win). 

What's a much bigger problem is LEGACY ADMISSIONS, which is where Harvard and Yale kids children have a SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER ACCEPTANCE RATE. Like as high as 30% compared to the average 5%. Even for black women, its only like, 18% if they apply to an engineering problem. 

This means rich white kids are getting much more undeserved spots than hoodniggers, who dont even apply like that in the first place. Look at any top university's common data set and youll see what I mean

Whats a much bigger problem is legacy


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

anyway broz it was a larp, a larp from time to time is funny.

That beeing said everyone is free to do what he wants, but white = black = arab =asian = everyone else, by essence. the difference are in how they behave and what they do.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 31, 2021)

Good looking girls are their own race


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Good looking girls are their own race


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Good looking girls are their own race


based mullato chad


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> anyway broz it was a larp, a larp from time to time is funny.
> 
> That beeing said everyone is free to do what he wants, but white = black = arab =asian = everyone else, by essence. the difference are in how they behave and what they do.


streege, do you have swedish restaurants in france?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

@sytyl phenchod
keep committing haram with uggo white women when you could be sleeping with a loyal afghan stacy right now


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> what if she pious, virgin, HQNQ, submissive, gl, young, high IQ, sentient, sensitive ?
> @personalityinkwell



not in this life time chief.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @sytyl phenchod
> keep committing haram with uggo white women when you could be sleeping with a loyal afghan stacy right now


that gaandu ignored my pms


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> that gaandu ignored my pms


he is an abused dug bacha bazi victim degen


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> uhm never heard of the sole swedish "restaurant" i eated in was in ikea


was it good? what did you eat


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jan 31, 2021)

ImprovLoser said:


> @Subhuman trash our point proven again


Ethnics jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> was it good? what did you eat


it was some yellow biscuit. Very good tasting, do you know what that is?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Subhuman trash said:


> Ethnics jfl


read the messages, chad.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> read the messages, chad.


Do you know math?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> it was some yellow biscuit. Very good tasting, do you know what that is?


no idea what you mean elab what came with it?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Subhuman trash said:


> Do you know math?


wdym?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> never said AA was perfect. But youre on a blackpill forum. You know social conditioning mogs all. I know a few rich black kids at ivies. Not many tho, most are just poor or African.
> 
> Yes the edge case of rich black kids and poor asians is bad. But also social conditioning, a lot of middle class black kids I wentt to school with had to act like degenerate hoodniggers to get in. THe culture is such shit that being black alone is already such a huge handicap that Id say being black alone and having a family that makes 100k is equivlanet to being white and making 30-45k.
> 
> But yea its obviously not a perfect system and it needs to be adjusted, I just believe that being black and having to deal with that degen culture itself is in need of a boost, some of that boost should obviously be taken away if you're rich, not black american ...etc. But still deserve a boost.


I don't see how educational and professional institutions should care at all about the culture. WHY ARE ASIANS BEING PENALIZED FOR PROLIFERATING A MINDSET THAT ENCOURAGES INTELLECTUALISM AND BLACKS BEING BOOSTED FOR GLORIFYING DUMBFUCK AMBITIONS? All of this is zero sum, so the idealistic case of trying to correct the culture from the top down doesn't apply. 



whiteissuperior said:


> Also something you're not understanding:
> 
> A lot of the black kids at top schools are there for sports.
> Less than 5% of these school's population is black, and actually hispanics make up a much larger percent. Assuming that 20% of the kids are there for sports, and half of the remaining wouldnt have gotten in if white, only 2% of these spots go to black kids who are getting in undeserved.
> ...


Yeah I agree with both of these points, also very fucked. Jfl @ meritocracy being an obsolete concept now. 



whiteissuperior said:


> Most states banned race based affirmative action and they still allow gender based (white women always win).
> 
> What's a much bigger problem is LEGACY ADMISSIONS, which is where Harvard and Yale kids children have a SIGNIFICANTLY HIGHER ACCEPTANCE RATE. Like as high as 30% compared to the average 5%. Even for black women, its only like, 18% if they apply to an engineering problem.
> 
> ...


This isn't really relevant bc it only applies to a tiny subset of colleges. Standard affirmative action (both on race and gender) applies in the workplace and academia as well, which is a lot more impactful than just a college degree. Its odd to be in a capitalist structure yet there's still these selectively picked hangups. 

Btw it is true that rich white kids get an unnecessary advantage, but so do hoodniggers. When 'x' and 'y' are both problems, 'x' happening to be larger doesn't mean that 'y' isn't also an issue.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> no idea what you mean elab what came with it?


i don't recall exactly, fuck you each time things that tasted good you don't know what that is


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

@lutte come to America you will like it


----------



## Stare (Jan 31, 2021)

I want to marry a cute muslim girl who will teach me the way of Allah


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I don't see how educational and professional institutions should care at all about the culture. WHY ARE ASIANS BEING PENALIZED FOR PROLIFERATING A MINDSET THAT ENCOURAGES INTELLECTUALISM AND BLACKS BEING BOOSTED FOR GLORIFYING DUMBFUCK AMBITIONS? All of this is zero sum, so the idealistic case of trying to correct the culture from the top down doesn't apply.
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree with both of these points, also very fucked. Jfl @ meritocracy being an obsolete concept now.
> ...


keep bumping my thread you brahmin, good submissive behaviour.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte come to the Great Satan you will like it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> I want to marry a cute muslim girl who will teach me the way of Allah


if you revert sincerely, i'll gladely try to find you one.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

@lutte it's very nice here and snowing you will like it here


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> what if i'm considered "normal" already but just want to reverse betabux?


That’s a good idea too. White girls are usually loaded, at least the ones I liked when I was younger. It’s a good way to get money.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte it's very nice here and snowing you will like it here


you don't think there's snow here?


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> you don't think there's snow here?


i do that's my point. it's cold and miserable here just like there you won't notice a difference so why not


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> i do that's my point. it's cold and miserable here just like there you won't notice a difference so why not


it's not that cold here only -14 or so rn


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> it's not that cold here only -14 or so rn


i sleep with the windows opens since the beginning of this winter


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> i don't recall exactly, fuck you each time things that tasted good you don't know what that is


smth like this?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> i sleep with the windows opens since the beginning of this winter


I would too but my dad would beat me for wasting money


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I don't see how educational and professional institutions should care at all about the culture. WHY ARE ASIANS BEING PENALIZED FOR PROLIFERATING A MINDSET THAT ENCOURAGES INTELLECTUALISM AND BLACKS BEING BOOSTED FOR GLORIFYING DUMBFUCK AMBITIONS? All of this is zero sum, so the idealistic case of trying to correct the culture from the top down doesn't apply.


Its not benefitting blacks, you view all blacks as a group. Its benefitting those few who could overcome a dog shit culture. There are almost no ppl who behave like hoodniggers at these schools cuz they wouldnt get in cuz shit grades. All black people at these schools have at least 3.8 GPAs in hs. Trust me hoodniggers dont benefit from AA, they dont apply in the first place



curryslayerordeath said:


> This isn't really relevant bc it only applies to a tiny subset of colleges. Standard affirmative action (both on race and gender) applies in the workplace and academia as well, which is a lot more impactful than just a college degree. Its odd to be in a capitalist structure yet there's still these selectively picked hangups.
> 
> Btw it is true that rich white kids get an unnecessary advantage, but so do hoodniggers. When 'x' and 'y' are both problems, 'x' happening to be larger doesn't mean that 'y' isn't also an issue.


Most state schools dont do race based affirmative action and the lawsuits for affirmative action were all targeted at elitish or elite private schools. However, they DO legacy admissions

Workplace affirmative action is kinda disproven unless you're applying for a huge company like Facebook, which most aren't. They've down studies where they submit the same resume but one is named something like Damarquavious and the other George and Damarquavious obviously gets less callbacks. Only huge tech companies and finance companies do AA, which less than 2% of people work for. THey do have AA in government contracting, but those are mostly for #GirlBosses than for black people. 

The point and X and Y being smaller issues is a shit point, because why is Y getting much more attention when X is a larger issue? If people bitch and complain about Y it tends to be a distraction from X when X is a larger issue. For example, blacks who complain about police brutality, while conveniniently avoiding the significantly higher rates of black on black crime.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 31, 2021)

love you streege


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> blacks have an INSANE affirmative action boost given to them in everything jfl: education, careers, social status, etc.
> 
> some dumbass regular black will get the same opportunities as a very smart white guy or a borderline genius south/east asian, thats just how it is. jfl @ blacks claiming "we're equally as talented as whites n asian" then requiring every possible advantage just to still be nothing compared to them


African immigrants to top universities don't receive affirmative action lmao actually competition is much stiffer for fewer spots.

In the UK there's no affirmative action in the UK but significantly more blacks attend tertiary institutions I think only less than asians.









Entry rates into higher education


In 2021, 72.1% of pupils from the Chinese ethnic group got a higher education place in the UK – the highest percentage out of all ethnic groups.




www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk












Average Kenyan and Nigerian immigrants has a higher iq than average Indian immigrant jfl.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> Workplace affirmative action is kinda disproven unless you're applying for a huge company like Facebook, which most aren't. They've down studies where they submit the same resume but one is named something like Damarquavious and the other George and Damarquavious obviously gets less callbacks. Only huge tech companies and finance companies do AA, which less than 2% of people work for. THey do have AA in government contracting, but those are mostly for #GirlBosses than for black people.


This is the only reason I even care tbh. I fucking hate how this shit is still so prevalent in areas which require top tier intelligence and compensate heavily too, fuck that.



africancel said:


> African immigrants to top universities don't receive affirmative action lmao actually competition is much stiffer for fewer spots.
> 
> In the UK there's no affirmative action in the UK but significantly more blacks attend tertiary institutions I think only less than asians.
> 
> ...


You generalize your country to everywhere else lol. You have no clue how different the US is, the situation here is agreed upon by _everybody_. The education and career system for a halfway smart black guy is a joke here. The last sentence is cherrypicked bs anyways, but idc, not relevant to the topic.

No one gives a shit about some irrelevant island anyways tbh.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> This is the only reason I even care tbh. I fucking hate how this shit is still so prevalent in areas which require top tier intelligence and compensate heavily too, fuck that.
> 
> 
> You generalize your country to everywhere else lol. You have no clue how different the US is, the situation here is agreed upon by _everybody_. The education and career system for a halfway smart black guy is a joke here. The last sentence is cherrypicked bs anyways, but idc, not relevant to the topic.
> ...


i dont know anything about other countries. IM arguing about the US. Where is "here" for you?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> i dont know anything about other countries. IM arguing about the US. Where is "here" for you?


the US also, that was directed at @africancel jfl. nigga always brings up stats abt african immigrants in the UK specifically no matter what the topic is, as if anyone cares abt some tea drinking island faggots anyways.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> the US also, that was directed at @africancel jfl. nigga always brings up stats abt african immigrants in the UK specifically no matter what the topic is, as if anyone cares abt some tea drinking island faggots anyways.


bro Ive worked at multiple top tier tech companies. ALmost all the black people who work there are in HR, even with AA. I dont think you really know what youre talking about ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> bro Ive worked at multiple top tier tech companies. ALmost all the black people who work there are in HR, even with AA. I dont think you really know what youre talking about ngl.


he's a deluded brahmin coper with "with wuz brahmin aka barman or bartender in india" while india was only great when there were no brahmin but aurangzeb


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> bro Ive worked at multiple top tier tech companies. ALmost all the black people who work there are in HR, even with AA. I dont think you really know what youre talking about ngl.


its about the ideology lol


streege said:


> he's a deluded brahmin coper with "with wuz brahmin aka barman or bartender in india" while india was only great when there were no brahmin but aurangzeb


what? i cant even remember the last time i left the us lol, none of that shit matters


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Title, thought ?


You're unironically 100% white. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard, legit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You're unironically 100% white. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard, legit.


i consider myself ethnic tho bc i don't have nordic coloring per say


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> i consider myself ethnic tho bc i don't have nordic coloring per say


Kek I meant to say you're 100% right not 100% white. You're a shitskin


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> you never saw me, beggar. Once you will, if you do, you'll come to beg me to give you my seed


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You're unironically 100% white. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard, legit.


then I must be 200% white he's ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> then I must be 200% white he's ethnic


see the insecure slav, serb, belarus, ukrani, @lutte


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> you never saw me, beggar. Once you will, if you do, you'll come to beg me to give you my seed


That sounds gay asf.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jan 31, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> You're unironically 100% white. Anyone who says otherwise is coping hard, legit.





ShitLife said:


> Kek I meant to say you're 100% right not 100% white. You're a shitskin


@sytyl this was probably one of the biggest dopamine rushes of streege's life 
(followed by the biggest possible letdown)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> That sounds gay asf.


he is so i do satire to compensate


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> see the insecure slav, serb, belarus, ukrani, @lutte


Some slavs are white but some are asiatic mongol mixed animals (especially in east slavs) and south slavs are turkic admixed subhumans in many cases.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> see the insecure slav, serb, belarus, ukrani, @lutte


like 1/5th nigga and notserb I'd kill myself if I had an ounce of Serbian


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Some slavs are white but some are asiatic mongol mixed animals (especially in east slavs) and south slavs are turkic admixed subhumans in many cases.


you'r racist bro, say no to racism


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> you'r racist bro, say no to racism


There is no such thing as racism


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @sytyl this was probably one of the biggest dopamine rushes of streege's life
> (followed by the biggest possible letdown)


@streege looks north indian to me?
wtf are these niggas on about


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Kek I meant to say you're 100% right not 100% white. You're a shitskin


Your autocorrect changes right to white?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> like 1/5th nigga and notserb I'd kill myself if I had an ounce of Serbian


@high t serb 15yo guy, where u at?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> Your autocorrect changes right to white?


right = white you mean? that's racist


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 31, 2021)

@streege your chin is pretty short bhai

i think it's a curry trait

plus your zygos are very low

you look like titbots whiter cousin


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @streege your chin is pretty short bhai
> 
> i think it's a curry trait
> 
> ...


and i have thin eyebrows you forgot about saying that too fgt


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> @high t serb 15yo guy, where u at?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 957275


"yes i'm danish". 
ffs he has an erection


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> @high t serb 15yo guy, where u at?


He said he was gonna leave forever


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jan 31, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> He said he was gonna leave forever


we talk on discord often were good friends


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 31, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> we talk on discord often were good friends


Did you bang?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 957275


@ShitLife is he white? He's serbian


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 31, 2021)

Stare said:


> I want to marry a cute muslim girl who will teach me the way of Allah


She will teach you how you can beat her while she can't retaliate


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She will teach you how you can beat her while she can't retaliate


based?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 why sad react?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> @Baldingman1998 why sad react?


Because I would not beat my wife and I would love her like in my dreams and she loves me too(unless she cheats or cucks me then idk er maybe)


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 31, 2021)

i want to, and have someone in mind 
but not kids, i dont wanna contaminate her good genes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> She will teach you how you can beat her while she can't retaliate


whatever is scriptural is based; 
But that's simply not the case. The text refers to a siwak, so as much symbolic as it gets and that's when you pretty much know she did something like cheating, and if you even hurt her in a way that is bad to her, she has right to get divorce and you'll pay for it.
Literally from authentic narration : 
*Aisha, wife of the Prophet, relates: "Never did the Messenger of God raise his hand on anyone, neither a wife, nor a servant. The only occasion [when he used his hand against someone] was when he fought for the cause of God [against enemy combatants] "(reported by Muslim, 2328, Abû Dâoûd, 4786).

The Prophet also said: "The most perfect of believers is he who has the best character. And the best of you are those who are the best with their wives" (reported by at-Tirmidhî, 1162). "The best of you is the one of you who is the best towards his family (ahlih) [= wife]. And I am the one of you who is the best towards of his family (...) "(reported by at-Tirmidhî, 3895; see also Ibn Mâja, 1967).*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i want to, and have someone in mind
> but not kids, i dont wanna contaminate her good genes tbh


don't think like that ever ! are you all knowing?


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> (unless she cheats or cucks me then idk er maybe)


If you truly love your wife, you will let her fulfill her sexual desires, even if it requires other men. Modern man provides her wife with financial security while allowing her to explore her sexuality. ⭐ 💕


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> whatever is scriptural is based;
> But that's simply not the case. The text refers to a siwak, so as much symbolic as it gets and that's when you pretty much know she did something like cheating, and if you even hurt her in a way that is bad to her, she has right to get divorce and you'll pay for it.
> Literally from authentic narration :
> *Aisha, wife of the Prophet, relates: "Never did the Messenger of God raise his hand on anyone, neither a wife, nor a servant. The only occasion [when he used his hand against someone] was when he fought for the cause of God [against enemy combatants] "(reported by Muslim, 2328, Abû Dâoûd, 4786).
> ...


﷽
4:34
ﭑ
ﭒ
ﭓ
ﭔ
ﭕ
ﭖ
ﭗ
ﭘ
ﭙ
ﭚ
ﭛ
ﭜ
ﭝ
ﭞ
ﭟ
ﭠ
ﭡ
ﭢ
ﭣ
ﭤ
ﭥ
ﭦ
ﭧ
ﭨ
ﭩ
ﭪ
ﭫ
ﭬ
ﭭ
ﭮ
ﭯ
ﭰ
ﭱ
ﭲ
ﭳ
ﭴ
ﭵ
ﭶ
ﭷ
ﭸ
ﭹ
ﭺ
ﭻ
ﭼ
ﭽ
Play
Copy
Tafsirs
Share

QuranReflect
Men are the caretakers of women, as men have been provisioned by Allah over women and tasked with supporting them financially. And righteous women are devoutly obedient and, when alone, protective of what Allah has entrusted them with.1 And if you sense ill-conduct from your women, advise them ˹first˺, ˹if they persist,˺ do not share their beds, ˹but if they still persist,˺ then discipline them ˹gently˺.2 But if they change their ways, do not be unjust to them. Surely Allah is Most High, All-Great.

Quran MOGS the sources you showed. Also this is false translation. Nowhere does it say the word "gently" they are changing the meaning to make whitecels accept islam. On top of that Mohammad indeed was as you said from those sources. But at the same time he "married"(you know what that means) women after he killed their fathers, brothers, and husbands. Imagen I come in your house and kill you then take your wife as my own and say God told me so jfl. Would you accept that? Also he used 2 animals to kill an old lady that criticized him by having them go in separate directions and ripping her in half.

+ She can't divorce you without court while you can by screaming divorce 3 times jfl

Idk why arabic text not working wtf


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> If you truly love your wife, you will let her fulfill her sexual desires, even if it requires other men. Modern man provides her wife with financial security while allowing her to explore her sexuality. ⭐ 💕


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jan 31, 2021)

White women are evil


----------



## john2 (Jan 31, 2021)

If the white woman doesn't get mogged by me then divorce is super-likely. 3/10 white women will do it for me. I need to jelq like there's no tomorrow and have the biggest schlong she's ever taken inside of her... throughout the course of her entire life. I have always had this dream to divorce my wife after I get a kid... but it's a sin, plus the wealth is divided, so looks like I am stuck in always as a male. Most white women are tall so I don't like that. She needs to be 5'6" max for me. I want to appear as a dominant ethnic daddy in front of her at 6'1"+.



my_babel_physics_pro said:


> White women are evil


They're evil to men they don't find attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> but they have wealth, and reverse betabux >> all


Is that why you want a white girl? What a shit reason
As a man you should be the breadwinner, depending on a girl is pathetic
I want a white girl because they are the most beautiful and want my kids to have a good life


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Also he used 2 animals to kill an old lady that criticized him by having them go in separate directions and ripping her in half.


Never heard of such narrations. Probably weak and thus false.



Baldingman1998 said:


> Quran MOGS the sources you showed


Yes and where did i said the Qur'an didn't use "dharaba"? 
But that's to be put into context, and Ibn abbas, with the agreement of the Prophet Sawas explained this passage as using a siwak, i can give you the narration if you want. You think muslim just follow the Qur'an without tafasir,ie exegetic? It's impossible to do so.
And it has to be done in the order, the exact order that your passage showed. Such an order that makes clear that your wife cheated on you.
So you tell me, a siwak that is like a very symbolical thing, as tiny as a pen, can't hurt, but to symbolically ashame her is better or what modern people do when they get cheated on usually, ie beating the woman to off her, and we have so many in the west cases of this every year?
More over, if you hurt your woman, she has right to ask for divorce and will be accepted 100/100 and you'll pay for it : 
_jadîd mu'âsharatî massâ'ïl_, Khâlid Saïfullâh, pp. 159-166



Baldingman1998 said:


> But at the same time he "married"(you know what that means) women after he killed their fathers, brothers, and husbands. Imagen I come in your house and kill you then take your wife as my own and say God told me so jfl. Would you accept that?


if your people did not respect 3x a treaty of peace and do treason, what you do ? give them your cheeks? 
And the women that have no husband you let them die ? They need another husband. 
It's not babytoon, it's reality.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Is that why you want a white girl? What a shit reason
> As a man you should be the breadwinner, depending on a girl is pathetic
> I want a white girl because they are the most beautiful and want my kids to have a good life


i'm joking it's a satiric thread. Read the last replies i made. It's just to mock those who have shitty reasons. A gl girl is gl no matter the ethnicity usually.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> As a man you should be the breadwinner, depending on a girl is pathetic


Ideally woman would earn more than me.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> Never heard of such narrations. Probably weak and thus false.
> 
> 
> Yes and where did i said the Qur'an didn't use "dharaba"?
> ...


Islam started the war with many. There was a period of prosecution yes but many times the war on the infidels and kuffar was waged


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

streege said:


> i'm joking it's a satiric thread. Read the last replies i made. It's just to mock those who have shitty reasons. A gl girl is gl no matter the ethnicity usually.


Yes, but white girls are more gl on average, white traits itself are what's considered gl to begin with (tall nose bridge, prominent chin, browridge). 

Besides, when it comes to having kids, facial beauty is very random genetically and also affected by environment, the most important things to look for in a woman to have kids with, is good coloring and good height, because you can be sure that those will be transferred to the kid.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Ideally woman would earn more than me.


Good luck finding a good looking woman who will be happy with this arrangement.
Most women want a man who makes more than themselves, especially the good looking ones.
The only women who will be happy to support a poorer man are ugly women or old hags who are shooting beyond their usual looks range.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Yes, but white girls are more gl on average, white traits itself are what's considered gl to begin with (tall nose bridge, prominent chin, browridge).
> 
> Besides, when it comes to having kids, facial beauty is very random genetically and also affected by environment, the most important things to look for in a woman to have kids with, is good coloring and good height, because you can be sure that those will be transferred to the kid.


good height definitively, coloring idk nordic coloring is far from beeing ideal here, and north atlantid coloring is rare everywhere. 
But yes i agree, but for marriage and offspring you don't look for the average girl, you look for what you can get the best, it can be a 4.5 psl white or a 5.5 psl white looking ethnic, and i'll prefer the latter.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Jan 31, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Islam started the war with many. There was a period of prosecution yes but many times the war on the infidels and kuffar was waged


On that regard i can't justify or say it's good or bad, the reality is that during wars the rules are as nobody else, and you know it - no civilians ever, clerical, women, old men, trees, houses, injustices, not even warrior that ask for your help etc - and when it started it started out of oppression historically, literally by the arabs pagans, then outside attacks, so obviously there are offensives but mostly defensive approaches. 
And nowadays, and even there it was about peace treaty as long as you do one, it's forbidden for them to break it that's about it, and nowadays the principle in the international relationships of states is the peace treaty, so the question has no accuracy.


----------

